# Safe to keep in a trap for 12 hrs?



## biancasmomma (Sep 19, 2005)

I have been catching feral cats in my backyard, a family of five cats--three kittens and two adults. I got two of the kittens and the last kitten is too smart to be caught!! She quickly caught on that it's only safe to eat in the afternoon, because I trap in the morning.

I can only trap in the mornings because that's when the clinic accepts ferals. Problem is, the adults aren't around in the morning! Grrr.

So my question is....is it safe to catch an adult cat in the evening, at dusk, and keep until 7am the next morning? I am scared to keep a cat in a trap without water for that long, but I'm scared to put my hand in the trap to put water in. Especially since the adult momma-cat is really mean!

Is it safe to keep an adult in a trap approximately 12 hours before surgery? If I don't catch these cats in the evening, it's not gonna happen. 

Any suggestions are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think she'll do a lot of sleeping. It would be nice if she had a bit more room, but I don't think the vet would want her to eat or drink before surgery. If she weren't going to surgery, you could fasten an automatic water bottle to the cage. If you put a bit of the canned food on it, I think the cats would soon find out it has water. See what the vet tells you.

You're doing such an important and kind deed. I wish you the best.


----------

